# So I finally hitched him up....



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I finally got new wheels on the cart I got, and even though it still needs a seat cushion, I decided to take it out and see what Bandit thought of this new contraption. :lol:
He hasn't had his harness on since last spring, so I started him out with that, and he's still pretty unhappy about his bit, but he took his harness and bit like a champion. The check rein is still too short, though, so I'm not bothering to use it for now. 
Then I had my friend pull his little cart around and rattle it -- we made as much noise as we could with it, at one point even picking it up and dropping it so it'd rattle, until he didn't care (which only took a couple minutes). We pulled it in front of him, behind him, all over, and finally I backed him in between the poles and rubbed them all over him, bumped the cart against his legs, and everything. We desensitized him to everything that we could think of that could possibly happen, and he took it all in as if he'd been pulling carts for years. I finally attached his harness to the cart (but left the traces loose) and had my friend push the cart behind him as I led him, and he only got a little worried. Finally, when he was walking normally and wasn't concerned with the cart, I attached the traces and led him around. No problem! He took a bit to get the whole turning thing down (and I wasn't overly concerned with that just yet, so I let him be), but eventually he even figured that out on his own!
Unfortunately, the other horses (across the road from us) suddenly got really upset (I think a storm is on it's way; they usually start stampeding about when one's coming), got Bandit all upset. I didn't really want him to rampage about with the cart, so I calmed him the best I could, undid his traces, and walked him out. A section of the harness caught on something (I'm still not sure what), and he ripped out part of the stitching. (The harness is sort of old -- we got it at an auction) So I'll have to take it in to get repaired, and while it's in, I'll have a slightly questionable strap replaced. (Fortunately, I work at a tack shop -- employees get free repairs, and discounted hardware.  )
I'll have to find a tail bag or something, too -- I guess I didn't realize how long his tail was until he was in the cart. :-|

Anyway, no more rambling; I got a picture and a short video!

(The traces and stuff are all tied up, so they didn't drag or get tripped on.)


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not sure if the video is working correctly. But it could just be my internet, so please let me know if it worked for you. o-o


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

FIXED!
OK, here's the video -- working now! Photobucket doesn't like the .wmv format, I guess. :?


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

thats good what a smart lil pony, he is very cute too might i add.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like he's doing great!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats, I can't wait to see pics of you driving around. Remember to be safe!


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I got his harness fixed today, and my dad and I are welding on the shocks and putting together the new seat cushion tomorrow, so hopefully I can get back out and hook him up soon. 
But I had the cart out and was letting Dante have a look at it (since I'm hoping to eventually have him pulling a cart too -- but he needs to get the basics down first.) and Bandit came over and decided to try crawling into the cart! :shock:
My dad says he'll introduce me to one of his friends that drives Clydesdales, too, so I'll double check that I'm doing everything right. Just in case. 

For any of you who drive, what do you do with your horses' manes/tails? Bandit's forelock looks a little silly under his headstall, and I know I've heard that it's good to keep a horse's tail short so it doesn't catch in anything... but I also show him at halter, so I was hoping to keep his tail long.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Just braid his tail and put it in a tube sock. That will keep it from getting in the way. For the forelock put a little rubberband in it before you put the bridle on if it is getting in the way.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ugh, I hate those kind of bridles for that exact reason. The forelock always looks weird. In my opinion, the best thing to do is to pull it through the middle part of the bridle. You could have a nice little unicorn that way, too.

As for the tail, I've never had a problem with it getting caught on anything, but if you're worried about it, you could braid it. Just braid the tail as far down as you can (either a french braid or a regular braid will do, but a french braid holds better), put a rubber band around the end, then pull the tail back through the braid right below the end of his tailbone. Pull it through again at the bottom, and you have a nice, neat tail braid that will hold forever.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice! I want to start cart training with my little Savannah. I was wondering, if you don't mind telling me, he is about, 12 hh, right? If so, where did you happen to buy the harness? I need to get ideas so I can start saving for my new equiptment ^_^


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is an adorable little pony! Congrats on the progress!


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Ah, we got the harness from a local farm auction for about $50. We just lucked out and it fit him like a glove. ^_^; Sorry, that's not too helpful. 
But I think American Saddlery makes similar ones for around $150 (don't quote me on that, I'm not sure), and there's Smucker's (at Smuckers Harness Shop: On-line Catalog Miniature Horse to Draft Horse Driving Harnesses and Supplies) that makes them, too; if you just search for driving harnesses you'll get all kinds of results. But yeah, Bandit's somewhere from 12-13 hands (I've never truely measured him, I just guessed by comparing him to my mare). 
If you check out that smucker's site I mentioned above, they have a page on how to measure for a harness, and that should help you figure out size, at any rate -- if your horse is around Bandit's, it ends up being an odd size somewhere between pony and horse.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

ilovemyphillip, Zimmermans makes a really nice and affordable harness. Their number is 717-354-5667 FYI I prefer betathane over leather, and leather over biothane. Stay away from nylon.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats! 
He is so cute! I love his sweet little face and stocky build... 

Keep having fun with Bandit!
E


----------

